# Sticky  adding photo to the gallery and posting them



## kendal

this thread is to show how to add photos to the gallery and how to post them from the galery ontop the forum. 


1











2











3










4










5










6










7










8










9










10










11










12










13










14










15










16







]


17


----------



## My Miloshka

Do you know how to post pics from an IPad to the gallery? Thanks for any advice!! I can do the profile pic but not add to the photo gallery..


----------

